# Amazon your ECA source - so funny.



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Was looking up some sources of DiphenHydramine (Nytol) for a user here to help with Beta-2 receptor recovery and thought I would search for Chesteze, this was the first one that came up.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Do-Do-Chesteze-Tablets-9/dp/B003VV2AOO/ref=sr_1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1366892452&sr=1-1&keywords=chesteze

Have a look at the section where it says what else people bought with the Chesteze. Caffeine and Aspirin, and it actually has a nice easy link to buy all three with one click.

ECA direct from Amazon - gotta love it :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome!

Amazon ECA stack


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

i bet after this thread they will be removed.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.biovea.com/uk/product_detail.aspx?NAME=ALLERGY-MEDICINE-Diphenhydramine-HCI-25mg-600-MiniTabs&PID=2003&OS=204#.UXkjfUprNc0

Are a good place for Diphenhydramine by the way


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

xpower said:


> http://www.biovea.com/uk/product_detail.aspx?NAME=ALLERGY-MEDICINE-Diphenhydramine-HCI-25mg-600-MiniTabs&PID=2003&OS=204#.UXkjfUprNc0
> 
> Are a good place for Diphenhydramine by the way


ok mate,how do U use these and at what dose.currently on clen/yohimbine...2weeks on/2 off...would U use during or just on the time off for recovery?


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Was looking up some sources of DiphenHydramine (Nytol) for a user here to help with Beta-2 receptor recovery and thought I would search for Chesteze, this was the first one that came up.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Do-Do-Chesteze-Tablets-9/dp/B003VV2AOO/ref=sr_1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1366892452&sr=1-1&keywords=chesteze
> 
> ...


They do ask why you want it though !

Have to tell their dr/pharmacist why you need 3 boxes, I wrote a sad story about having a bad cold and couldn't afford time off work.

eBay just send you as many as you want.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

THAnks buddy



xpower said:


> http://www.biovea.com/uk/product_detail.aspx?NAME=ALLERGY-MEDICINE-Diphenhydramine-HCI-25mg-600-MiniTabs&PID=2003&OS=204#.UXkjfUprNc0
> 
> Are a good place for Diphenhydramine by the way


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha that is awesome....looked at ECA stack is it really that effective?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Haha that is awesome....looked at ECA stack is it really that effective?


Outside of DNP, really any fat burner just helps with small percentage extra losses. Some have appetite suppressant qualities as well, which adds into the mix. But ECE will maybe gibe a 5-6% metabolic lift. SOmething like Clenbuterol maybe 10%. They can help with focus as well. I actually fond them useful when I was a fatty (nice big wobbly gut half way down my legs when I sat down lol) as the appetite suppressant qualities really really helped.

Some people swear by them and I have had good losses, but not used a stim based fatburner for over 12 months now.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Outside of DNP, really any fat burner just helps with small percentage extra losses. Some have appetite suppressant qualities as well, which adds into the mix. But ECE will maybe gibe a 5-6% metabolic lift. SOmething like Clenbuterol maybe 10%. They can help with focus as well. I actually fond them useful when I was a fatty (nice big wobbly gut half way down my legs when I sat down lol) as the appetite suppressant qualities really really helped.
> 
> Some people swear by them and I have had good losses, but not used a stim based fatburner for over 12 months now.


Will have to properly research through them all after holidy....2 weeks all inclusive is not really akin to losing weight haha!

Reps for info!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Haha amazon stack


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Was looking up some sources of DiphenHydramine (Nytol) for a user here to help with Beta-2 receptor recovery and thought I would search for Chesteze, this was the first one that came up.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Do-Do-Chesteze-Tablets-9/dp/B003VV2AOO/ref=sr_1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1366892452&sr=1-1&keywords=chesteze
> 
> ...


I was actually gonna post this yesterday but I didn't want everyone spooking the seller, TOO LATE.

They emailed me asking why I wanted 2 packs and I said for my mums cough.. No reply


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

L11 said:


> I was actually gonna post this yesterday but I didn't want everyone spooking the seller, TOO LATE.
> 
> They emailed me asking why I wanted 2 packs and I said for my mums cough.. No reply


I just said I couldn't get in docs until next week and there was only 9 in a pack, and wanted more than 3 days worth.


----------



## petermuscle (Aug 16, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Was looking up some sources of DiphenHydramine (Nytol) for a user here to help with Beta-2 receptor recovery


I got my Diphenhydramine from Boot's in the form of Sleepeaze 50mg Tablets http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Sleepeaze-50mg-Tablets-20-_11575/


----------



## BraderzJ (Apr 24, 2012)

had a good laugh at the 'frequently bought together'. Amazon are literally pairing them all together and let you buy them all with one click haha!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Eca certainly helps get you through gruelling workouts when dieting!!! I cant say i have ever really noticed much difference in fat loss though but would be too difficult to measure such a small change anyway.


----------

